# connecting the firewire on the front of the case



## smudgcollie2 (May 4, 2009)

i have just purchased a new case thar has a front firewire connection but my motherboard does'nt have a firewire header is there anyway i can connect it hope somone can give me some suggestions regards smudgcollie2


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

If there's no header, then you need to get a pci firewire card. There are lots of them, this one is just the first example I hit on a search for firewire at newegg. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124003


----------



## smudgcollie2 (May 4, 2009)

thank you for your quick reply, if i put a pci firewire card in to the computer will i be able to connect the firewire on the front of the case off it ,and is there no other headers i could use i.e. spare usb header if so are there any converters i can use to convert the usb to firewire


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I noticed that the one I linked had 2 external and one internal. The internal one should be a header that you can use for a front panel connection. I've never heard of any way to convert a usb header to firewire, kind of doubt that would be possible. 
Most of the firewire cards are 400, the 800 ones are rarer and, of course, pricier too.


----------



## smudgcollie2 (May 4, 2009)

Hi grimx133
thanks again i think i will go for the card with the internal conneection thanks for your help regards smudgcollie2


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Make sure the card you get has an internal 9 pin header and not a standard firewire connector. The one listed above doesn't have a header. See example.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124034


----------

